# Trial-Video bei Spiegel.de



## SandraS (14. September 2007)

Hallo, 
ich lerne zur Zeit Kameraführung und Schnitt im Rahmen einer Ausbildung bei Spiegel TV. Dabei würde ich gerne einen Beitrag über die Sportart Biketrial drehen. Eine Ausstrahlung auf Spiegel.de ist evtl. möglich.
Ich würde euch gerne einen Tag/Nachmittag in der Stadt mit der Kamera begleiten, Sportler und Technik vorstellen. Wer hätte Lust und Zeit mitzumachen?
Schreibt ins Forum oder kontaktiert mich unter 0176 20745505. Würde mich sehr freuen von euch zu hören!

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## luckygambler (14. September 2007)

welche intention steht denn hinter dem beitrag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (14. September 2007)

also da ich ja jetzt nach berlin ziehe wäre ich dabei. find ich gut wenn jemand mal den sport etwas bekannter machen möchte, musstes bloß einen termin nenne.


----------



## franktrial (14. September 2007)

Also ich würde mitmachen, wenn das nicht grade in meinen Vorlesungszeiten liegt.Ich find das gut wenn sich jemand für diesen Sport etwas bekannter macht.


----------



## isah (15. September 2007)

Hauptsache nicht schon wieder so'n kaputtes Duo, die ueber Street Credibility von Trial labern und mit geschwollener Brust erzaehlen wie viele rote Ampeln sie schon ueberfahren haben.


----------



## esgey (15. September 2007)

Genau andersherum isah!!!

Hauptsache, sie schneidet den Film nicht so zurecht, dass nur noch das drin bleibt, was in irgend einer Form nach "illegal" oder "extrem" riecht.


----------



## isah (15. September 2007)

Ach ja, so war das. Na dann eben so.


----------



## SandraS (15. September 2007)

Schön, dass ihr Lust habt, mitzumachen! Vorgesehener Drehtermin wäre Freitag, der 21.09. Hat da jemand Zeit? 
Gerne können natürlich auch mehrer Fahrer zum Dreh kommen. Ich werde aber voraussichtlich nur einen von euch interviewen, aus der journlistischen Vorgabe, die Geschichte an einem Protagonisten aufzuziehen und aus dem technischen Grund, dass ich nur ein Funkmikro verwenden kann.

Der Beitrag soll 2-3 Minuten lang werden und lebt natürlich einfach von tollen, spektakulären Bildern. Inhaltlich werde ich fragen stellen wie "Was ist der Reiz, Herausforderung an dieser Sportart?" "Wie funktioniert das überhaupt, mit einem Fahrrad Hindernisse zu überwinden?" "Verletzungsrisiko?" usw.
Es geht also primär darum, Bike Trial zu zeigen, vorzustellen und zu erklären. 

In Nürnberg kenne ich einige Jungs die das machen, daher überhaupt die Idee für den Beitrag. Deshalb weiß ich auch, dass es gar nicht darum geht irgendwas illegales zu tun und man sich die meiste Zeit Orte zum üben aussucht, an denen kein Mensch gestört oder gar gefährdet wird. (Ich nehme an, ihr spielt auf den Polylux-Beitrag an)
Zudem darf ich auch im Namen von Spiegel TV euch auf keinen Fall animieren, für die Aufnahmen etwas illegales zu tun!


----------



## Eisbein (15. September 2007)

also ich könnte mich auch dazu durchringen...


----------



## vollidiot (16. September 2007)

ähäm!? und da wird dann nur positives über biketrial berichtet? Ich glaube kaum, dass das im Bereich des Möglichen ist....

Zu Sandra:


SandraS schrieb:


> Zudem darf ich auch im Namen von Spiegel TV euch auf keinen Fall animieren, für die Aufnahmen etwas illegales zu tun!



Du darfst sie vllt nicht animieren, aber gut für den Beitrag wärs trotzdem, oder nicht?

Also Jungs, ich würde euch raten, sucht euch keine Denkmälerspots aus oder sowas, fahrt lieber auf Steinen oder so. Am besten wärs vielleicht, wenn ihr eine Show organisiert bekommt, bei der euch die Dame dann begleiten darf. Dann kommt auch gleich die begeisterung des Publikums besser rüber. Achja, und nicht über Menschen springen^^
So ein Beitrag ist echt ne feine Sache, solange er nicht in einem Skandal ausartet, wie es so oft (nicht nur beim biketrial) vorkommt.

So würd ich es machen. Aber macht was ihr wollt. Doch beschwert euch dann nachher bloß nicht, wenn das so ein Skandalvideo wird.


----------



## esgey (16. September 2007)

Nun, ich finde, dass Madame ihre Einstellung zu diesem Thema, bereits in ausreichend differenzierter Form dargelegt hat. Somit sehe ich keinerlei Angriffspunkte für irgend eine Kritik. Alles weitere liegt nun in den Händen des zukünftigen Protagonisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SandraS (17. September 2007)

> und da wird dann nur positives über biketrial berichtet


Wieso so wenig vertrauen in deine eigene Sportart?
Ich glaube spätestens beim Dreh (schließlich lernt man sich da ja auch persönlich kennen) wird die Idee klar.


> Du darfst sie vllt nicht animieren, aber gut für den Beitrag wärs trotzdem, oder nicht?


Auch das ist natürlich Vertrauenssache aber ich habe gewisse journalistische Grundsätze, wonach so ein Mist einfach nicht gemacht wird. Punkt. Dazu gehört für die Glaubwürdigkeit übrigens auch, dass Protagonisten freiwillig mitmachen und kein Geld fließt.


----------



## elhefe (17. September 2007)

Vielleicht sollte da jemand mit Wettkampferfahrung mitmachen, damit auch ein wenig die Ernsthaftigkeit des Sports Erwähnung findet.

Ich denke, Franktrial ist da schon der passende Kandidat.


----------



## SandraS (17. September 2007)

Ich habe jetzt mit Franktrial folgenden Treffpunkt ausgemacht:
Samstag 22.09. 12 Uhr, Alexanderplatz, Brunnen vor dem Saturn.
Es wäre schön, wenn noch ein paar andere Fahrer kommen. Ich denke auch Frank würde sich freuen, da er sich noch nicht perfekt in Berlin auskennt.
Also sagt vielleicht kurz bescheid wenn ihr auch vorhabt zu kommen oder Tips habt, wo man gut fahren und schöne Aufnahmen machen kann.


----------



## franktrial (17. September 2007)

So nochmal an alle Berliner und auch Potsdamer, wäre schön wenn ihr auch am Samstag kommt, also die Leute die nicht zum Wettkampf fahren. Vielleicht können wir ja nach dem Dreh noch ein bisschen fahren gehen. Außerdem ist die Meinung vieler besser als nur eine.


----------



## trail-kob (18. September 2007)

maaaan das riecht ja danach das ich meine Spinnweben entferne und auhc dort erscheine  bin zwar nicht die welt aber würde gern hinkommen !


----------



## panzerfahrer (18. September 2007)

ich werde auf jeden fall auch dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (25. September 2007)

@Franktrial und @SandraS
Wie wars denn? Hat alles geklappt ? wann gibts was zu sehen ?


----------



## SandraS (25. September 2007)

Der Nachmittag ist super gelaufen. Ich habe heute begonnen zu schneiden und das klappt bestens. Sieht sehr dynamisch und cool aus.
Ich hoffe das es im Laufe der nächsten Woche was auf Spiegel Online zu sehen gibt. Werde euch den Link schicken!


----------



## ecols (26. September 2007)

Spiegel online? Shit! Zum Glück hatt ich mein Rad nicht dabei


----------



## SandraS (5. Oktober 2007)

Nur um euch kurz auf dem Laufenden zu halten:
Der Beitrag ist ansich fertig, ich schreibe gerade noch an einem kleinen Artikel über Bike-Trial um den film optimal auf Spiegel.de einbauen zu können.
Also noch ein wenig gedult, ich hoffe ich kann das alles nächste Woche veröffentlichen!


----------



## SandraS (27. Oktober 2007)

Der Film steht jetzt endlich offiziell im Netz:
http://www.spiegel.de/videoplayer/0,6298,22960,00.html


----------



## SandraS (27. Oktober 2007)

Danke an alle, die mich bei dem Film unterstützt haben!
Jetzt könnt ihr ihn endlich im Netz finden:
http://www.spiegel.de/videoplayer/0,6298,22960,00.html


----------



## luckygambler (27. Oktober 2007)

hey schön mal etwas positives in den medien zu sehen! 
bietet einen netten ersten einblick in den sport.  
ist aber wie ich finde etwas knapp gehalten. 
wettkampf- und vereinsatmosphäre wären auch sehr informativ gewesen.
so bekäme der zuschauer vl einen besseren eindruck von der motivation für diesen sport.


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. Oktober 2007)

Respekt, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Eisbein (27. Oktober 2007)

sowas haben wir leider nicht in berlin. also verein oder nen richtig brauchbares gelände mit sektionen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (27. Oktober 2007)

Ist sehr gut geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (27. Oktober 2007)

sehr cool und informativ und nicht auf Kinderniveau. Kurz... nun gut... stimme ich zu aber schon ein wunder dass trial überhaupt mal im Tv gezeigt wird. 
Und auch positiv dass kein Vergleich zum BMX gezogen wurde. Vielleicht gibt es ja bald eine Fortsetzung


----------



## Jerry (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde den Beitrag auch sehr gut. Natürlich macht man den Sport auch wegen des Kicks und nicht nur wegen der Vereinsatmosphäre. Ich finde jedoch, das trial ein filigraner Sport ist - nicht so brutal (außer bei Tunnicliff) und das kommt leider etwas zu kurz. Wobei es waren halt nur 3 min und da kann man nicht alles mit reinbringen.

Also dickes Lob

Jerry


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich find es von der Kameraführung und vom Bildausschnitt nicht optimal gewählt. Am besten ist es, sich an guten Trialvideos zu orientieren bzw. Videos zu vergleichen um zu sehen, wie es wirkt, wenn zB nur die Räder, oder das ganze Bike samt Fahrer im Bild zu sehen ist. Wird das bike halb weggeschnitten und man sieht nur den Fahrer ganz, ist das wenig optimal. 

Abgesehen davon, super Video und gute Idee.


----------



## SandraS (29. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal freue ich mich sehr über euer Lob. Das beruhigt mich, wenn mein Text nicht total nach Trial-Anfängerin klingt  
Zu den 3 Minuten muss ich sagen, dass das schon maximal mögliche Länge ist. Klar, dass Leute die voll im Thema drin sind, etwas vermissen werden.
Vielleicht hat ja auch der ein oder andere Journalist das Video gesehn und mehr Berichterstattung folgt!
Den vielen netten Jungs, die ich bei dem Dreh kennengelernt habe würde ich es wünschen!


----------

